# Misoprostal and MUA questions..



## love_r4ks (Jan 2, 2010)

I found out at 10 weeks baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks. It's been 2 1/2 weeks since that appt so over a month now since my baby died.







I've tried numerous natural remedies to get my body to miscarry naturally with no luck. I'm emotionally spent and just want this over with so I can move on, so I decided to try the misoprostal. I've now taken 1600mcg in the last 48 hours and nothing!! Has this happened to anyone else? Did you keep taking more doses? Or do I just assume if it hasn't worked after 2 doses then it's not going to work for me? My next step would be a MUA, (manual uterine aspiration) which I desperately wanted to avoid! Has anyone here had a MUA instead of a D&C? Would love to hear experiences with it and how soon after the procedure you started ttc again. I was told I should wait 3 months, but I just turned 40 and feel the clock ticking. Hate to waste 3 months of ttc time when I've already had the last 2 months wasted due to this missed miscarriage.


----------



## miso happy (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I can't answer most of your questions but I can tell you about my experience. When I had my missed miscarriage my dr. prescribed me 2 doses of misoprostal. She said it often is not effective so that's why she gave me the second dose with instructions to take 24 hours later. She wanted to do a D&C if it didn't work after the second time. She is a very low intervention OB. Luckily it worked after the first dose.

I hope things happen soon for you so you can begin your grieving. I felt like I couldn't start that process until my body did it's work.


----------



## love_r4ks (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank-you, Miso! Still haven't miscarried..procedure is scheduled for Monday.


----------

